# Inside Egyptian loft



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

This photo show the breeding units inside Egyptian pigeon loft

Regards


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

thats a nice loft


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

do the individual doors slide open or do they just pop out?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cool!!!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what does it look like out side? do they get to enjoy a fly around and get sunshine? looks like they are kept locked up tight..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

gogo10131 said:


> do the individual doors slide open or do they just pop out?


Slid door units


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> what does it look like out side? do they get to enjoy a fly around and get sunshine? looks like they are kept locked up tight..


Egyptian Swift has a special way to keep

they fly and come back to their units to feed and rest for the next day


----------

